# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Ειδη πρωτεϊνης σε σκόνη

## RUHL

*Είδη πρωτεΐνης σε σκόνη*


Τα συμπληρώματα πρωτεΐνης έχουν κάνει μια δραστική επανάσταση κατά τη διάρκεια των προηγούμενων δέκα ετών. Δέκα έτη πριν δεν είχαν τόσο καλή προτίμηση, δεν αναμιγνύονταν καλά, δεν αφομοιώνονταν καλά, και καταναλώνονταν γενικά μόνο από bodybuilders ή τους σκληροπυρηνικούς αθλητές. Σήμερα υπάρχουν εύγευστες πρωτεϊνικές σκόνες , και χρησιμοποιούνται ουσιαστικά από όλους , συμπεριλαμβανομένων των παππούδων και γιαγιάδων , που κοιτάζουν πως να μείνουν σε φόρμα και υγιείς.

Μερικές ερωτήσεις υποβάλλονται συνήθως όπως για την πρωτεϊνική συμπλήρωση, ποια διαφορετικά είδη είναι διαθέσιμα, ποιες είναι οι διαφορές μεταξύ των διάφορων τύπων, αν θα πρέπει να καταναλώνονται περισσότερες από ένας είδος , και εάν υπάρχουν ορισμένες καταστάσεις όπου η κατανάλωση ενός είδους θα ήταν ευεργετικότερη από ένα άλλο.


Κάποια διορατικότητα στις πρωτεΐνες γάλακτος είναι μια καλή αφετηρία για την κατανόηση περισσότερων.

Οι πρωτεΐνες γάλακτος κατατάσσονται σε δύο γενικές κατηγορίες: καζεΐνη και ορρός γάλακτος . Γενικά, η πρωτεΐνη γάλακτος είναι 80% καζεΐνη και 20% ορρός γάλακτος(whey).Η πρωτεΐνη γάλακτος απομονωμένη(Whey isolate) μπορεί να γίνει με τη φυγοκέντρωση (υψηλή ταχύτητα που περιστρέφει) του γάλακτος για να χωρίσει το λίπος από την περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτεΐνη, κατόπιν ρυθμίζοντας το pH (μέτρο της οξύτητας) στο ισοηλεκτρικό σημείο (pH όπου η γενική δαπάνη στο δείγμα είναι 0) της καζεΐνης (χαρακτηριστικά ένα pH 4.6), το οποίο αναγκάζει τη μερίδα καζεΐνης για να γίνει αδιάλυτο και το ίζημα (σταθεροποιείτε) από τη λύση. 
Η μερίδα ορρού γάλακτος παραμένει διαλυτή (υγρό) και μπορεί έτσι να χωριστεί από τη μερίδα καζεΐνης. Αυτό δεν είναι το τέλος της ιστορίας εντούτοις. Διάφορες τροποποιήσεις μπορούν να γίνουν στην καζεΐνη και τον ορρό γάλακτος. 


*Whey Proteins*

*Whey Protein Concentrate (WPC)*
*(Πρωτεϊνική συμπύκνωση ορρού γάλακτος)*
*[Αφομοιώνεται γρήγορα, περιέχει λακτόζη]*





Η WPC γίνεται χρησιμοποιώντας τη διαλυτή μερίδα της απομονωμένης πρωτεΐνης γάλακτος με τον καθαρισμό του και περαιτέρω καθαρίζοντας τον. WPC περιέχει μεταξύ της πρωτεΐνης 70-80% ανά βάρος και περιέχει όλα τα βιοενεργά υπό μέρη του ορρού γάλακτος συμπεριλαμβανομένου του άλφα και της βήτα-λακταλβουμινης, των ανοσοσφαιρινών (IgGs), glycomacropeptides, της λευκωματίνης βοοειδών ορών (BSA) και των δευτερευόντων πεπτιδίων όπως lactoperoxidases, lysozyme και lactoferrin. 
Κάθε ένα από τα υπό- μέρη που βρίσκονται στον ορρό γάλακτος έχει τις μοναδικές βιολογικές ιδιότητές του. Μερικές από αυτές τις ιδιότητες περιλαμβάνουν τα αντί-καρκινογόνα αποτελέσματα, τα υπέρ-άνοσα αποτελέσματα, και τα θετικά αποτελέσματα στην υγεία του χωνευτικού συστήματος. 


*Πλεονεκτήματα:* 

Περιέχει ένα μεγάλο ποσό διακλαδισμένων αμινοξέων αλυσίδων (BCAA) σχετικά με άλλα είδη πρωτεϊνών και αφομοιώνεται γρήγορα που προκαλεί μια γρήγορη ακίδα στα επίπεδα αμινοξέος πλάσματος, προκαλώντας μια μεγαλύτερη αύξηση στην πρωτεϊνική σύνθεση από άλλους τύπους πρωτεϊνών. 
Επίσης κάλλιστα απορροφάται και λαμβάνει ένα κοντινό τέλειο αποτέλεσμα στη βιολογική κλίμακα αξίας, η οποία μετρά πόσο καλά μια πρωτεϊ'νη απορροφάται. Περιέχει επίσης όλα τα προηγουμένως αναφερθέντα βιοενεργα(biofractions), έτσι παίρνετε όλα τα οφέλη υπέρ-υγείας σας. 


*Μειονεκτήματα:* 

Αφομοιώνεται γρήγορα και προκαλεί μια μεγάλη ακίδα στα επίπεδα αμινοξέος πλάσματος, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι θα καθαρίσει από το σύστημα κάποιου γρήγορα (περίπου 3 ώρες) και δεν θα κρατήσει τα επίπεδα αμινοξέος πλάσματος ανυψωμένα όσο άλλες πρωτεΐνες. Η WPC μπορεί να είναι δύσκολο για μερικούς ανθρώπους να αφομοιωθεί δεδομένου ότι περιέχει τη λακτόζη. 
Επιπλέον, μερικοί άνθρωποι είναι αλλεργικοί στα βιοενεργά μέρη της WPC και μπορεί να έχουν μικρές η έντονες αντιδράσεις πάνω στον οργανισμό τους. Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι που επηρεάζονται με μια αλλεργία από τα βιοενεργα μέρη εμφανίζουν διάρροια, εμετό, ναυτία, ή πόνο στομαχιού μετά από την κατάποση. Αυτές οι αλλεργίες δεν είναι τίποτα το υπερβολικά ανησυχητικό, αλλά κάποιοι πρέπει να είναι προσεκτικοί έτσι ώστε εάν εμφανίσουν αυτά τα συμπτώματα πρέπει να ξέρουν τι τους το προκάλεσε. 



*Whey Protein Isolate (WPI)*
*(Πρωτεΐνη ορρού γάλακτος απομονωμένη)*
*[Αφομοιώνεται γρήγορα, έχει λιγότερη λακτόζη, έχει υψηλότερο κόστος]*





H WPI γίνεται ομοίως με την WPC εκτός από ότι υποβάλλεται σε ένα πρόσθετο βήμα του καθαρισμού. Γενικά υπάρχουν δύο διαφορετικοί τρόποι να γίνει WPI. Ένας τρόπος είναι να χρησιμοποιηθεί μια με εναλλαγή στήλης ιόντων. Ένας δεύτερος τρόπος είναι να περαστεί μέσω μιας σειράς φίλτρων. 

Ion-exchange τείνει να αυξήσει το ποσοστό της πρωτεΐνης στο τελικό προϊόν, αλλά αφαιρεί επίσης πολλά από τα βιοενεργά μέρη του ορρού γάλακτος που έχουν τα θετικά οφέλη, και αυξάνει το περιεχόμενο της βήτα-λακταλβουμινης, που είναι η πιο αλλεργική υποδιαίρεση στον ορρό γάλακτος(whey). 

Αφ' ετέρου, χρησιμοποιώντας μια διαδικασία φιλτραρίσματος όπως το διαγώνιο μικροφιλτραρισμα ροής(cross flow microfiltration), η υπερβολικό φιλτράρισμα(ultra filtration), η φιλτράρισμα μικροϋπολογιστών(micro filtration), η αντίστροφη όσμωση, η δυναμικό φιλτράρισμα μεμβρανών, η χρωματογραφία ιονικής ανταλλαγής, το ήλεκτρο-μέγιστο φιλτράρισμα, η χρωματογραφία ακτινωτής ροής, ή η νάνο φιλτραρίσματα(nano filtration) τείνουν να καθαρίσουν το δείγμα ακόμα συντηρώντας πολλών από τα βιοενεργά μέρη στον ορρό γάλακτος. Αυτές οι διαδικασίες καθαρισμού αφαιρούν ουσιαστικά όλη τη λακτόζη και λίπος και έτσι αυτό που μένει είναι η πρωτεΐνη που κυμαίνεται σε ποσοστά 90-96%. 



*Πλεονεκτήματα:*

Το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό της πραγματικής πρωτεϊνικής σκόνης είναι καθαρή πρωτεΐνη με τους λιγότερους υδατάνθρακες, λίπος, και λακτόζη από την WPC. Η WPI τείνει επίσης να αφομοιωθεί ευκολότερα από την WPC επειδή έχει τη λιγότερη λακτόζη. Προκαλεί επίσης μια γρήγορη ακίδα στα επίπεδα αμινοξέος όπως η WPC. 



*Μειονεκτήματα:*

Εάν χρησιμοποιείται η διαδικασία ion-exchange για να καθαρίσει τη σκόνη, μερικά από τα βιοενεργά υπό- μέρη του ορρού γάλακτος χάνονται. Επιπλέον, η WPI είναι σημαντικά δαπανηρότερη από την WPC.Η WPI τείνει επίσης να γίνεται αφρώδης όταν αναμιγνύεται. Έχει επίσης το μειονέκτημα ενός σχετικά γρήγορου χρόνου εκκαθάρισης στον οργανισμό, όπως και η WPC(περίπου 3 ώρες). 



*Hydrolyzed Whey Protein (HWP)*
*(Υδρολυμένη πρωτεΐνη ορρού γάλακτος)*
*[Αφομοιώνεται ακόμα πιο γρήγορα, έχει υψηλότερο κόστος και όχι τόσο συμπαθητική γεύση]*


Η HWP γίνεται με την έκθεση του μέρους ορρού γάλακτος στα ένζυμα, τα οποία "τεμαχίζονται επάνω" στις πρωτεΐνες που είναι πιο κοντά στην πεπτίδιακη μορφή.





*Πλεονεκτήματα:* 

Πολύ γρήγορα και εύκολα αφομοιώνεται και προκαλεί σπάνια αλλεργικές αντιδράσεις. Περιέχει ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό πρωτεΐνης, και προκαλεί επίσης μια γρήγορη ακίδα στα επίπεδα αμινοξέος (όπως η WPC & WPI). 



*Μειονεκτήματα:* 

Η γεύση της είναι ανυπόφορη (δηλαδή πρέπει να κρατηθεί η μύτη σας για να την πιει κάποιος). Κοστίζει περισσότερο (από την WPC ή WPI), και περιέχει λίγα βιοενεργά υπό- μέρη. Έχει επίσης το μειονέκτημα ενός σχετικά γρήγορου χρόνου εκκαθάρισης στον οργανισμό, όπως και η WPC & WPI). 



*Casein Proteins*

*Calcium Caseinate* 
*(Καζεινη ασβεστίου)*
*(Αργή αφομοίωση)* 





H Caseinate ασβεστίου παράγεται χρησιμοποιώντας την αδιάλυτη μερίδα της πρωτεΐνης γάλακτος και παίρνοντας την μέσω μιας άλλης χημικής αντίδρασης για να καθαριστεί.


*Πλεονεκτήματα:* 

Πήζει στο στομάχι κατά τη διάρκεια της πέψης προκαλώντας μια αργή, συνεχή αύξηση στα επίπεδα αμινοξέος πλάσματος, τα οποία μπορούν να παραμείνουν ανυψωμένα μέχρι και 7 ώρες πιο πολλές από τις αυξήσεις που προκαλούνται από τον ορρό γάλακτος. Δεδομένου ότι τα επίπεδα αμινοξέος πλάσματος παραμένουν ανυψωμένα για μια μακρύτερη χρονική περίοδο, η καζεΐνη είναι επίσης πιο αντί-καταβολική από τον ορρό γάλακτος λόγω στην καταστολή της πρωτεϊνικής διακοπής σκελετικών μυών σε έναν μεγαλύτερο βαθμό. Η Caseinate ασβεστίου είναι επίσης λιγότερο ακριβη (έναντι στην micelle καζεΐνης). 



*Μειονεκτήματα:* 

Παράγει μόνο τη μισή αύξηση στην πρωτεϊνική σύνθεση από αυτής του ορού γάλακτος , και επομένως δεν είναι τόσο αναβολική. Η καζεΐνη έχει επίσης μια μειωμένη συγκέντρωση BCAA έναντι στον ορρό γάλακτος και δεν είναι τόσο βιοενεργη όσο ο ορρός γάλακτος. Η Caseinate ασβεστίου είναι κατώτερη από την micellar καζεΐνη επειδή μετουσιώνεται κατά τη διάρκεια της επεξεργασίας. 


*Micellar Casein* 
*(Καζεϊνη micellar)*
*(Αργή αφομοίωση, υψηλοτερο κοστος)* 





Η micellar καζεΐνη παράγεται χωρίς τη χρήση των χημικών ουσιών με το χωρισμό της διαλυτής μερίδας ορρού γάλακτος της πρωτεΐνης γάλακτος απομονώνεται και συγκεντρώνεται από την αδιάλυτη μερίδα καζεΐνης.



*Πλεονεκτήματα:* 

Έχει όλα τα ίδια αντί-καταβολικά οφέλη όπως η caseinate ασβεστίου αλλά δεν μετουσιώνεται κατά τη διάρκεια της επεξεργασίας. 



*Μειονεκτήματα:* 

Όπως η caseinate ασβεστίου έτσι και η Micellar δεν είναι τόσο αναβολική ή βιοενεργη όσο ο ορρός γάλακτος και είναι επίσης ακριβότερη από την caseinate ασβεστίου. 

*Άλλες πρωτεΐνες*


*Egg White Protein* 
*(Πρωτεΐνη αυγού)*
*[Δεν έχει λακτόζη, λιγότερο συμπαθητική γεύση]*




Η πρωτεΐνη ασπραδιού παράγεται συνήθως από μια διαδικασία ξήρανσης των ασπραδιών από τα αυγά ώστε να γίνουν σκόνη.



*Πλεονεκτήματα:* 

Δεν έχει καμία λακτόζη, λίπος, ή χοληστερόλη και έχει ένα καλό μίγμα των αμινοξέων. Στην πραγματικότητα είναι σχεδόν τέλειο από την άποψη της εγκατάστασης των απαιτήσεων αμινοξέος για τους ανθρώπους, και είναι πιο βίο-διαθέσιμο από την πρωτεΐνη καζεΐνης. Επιπλέον, περιέχει πολλές βιταμίνες και μέταλλα και είναι σχετικά προσιτή ως προς την τιμή της.



*Μειονεκτήματα:* 

Δεν έχει αρκετά βίο-διαθέσιμα μέσα(λιγότερα αμινοξέα που απορροφώνται στην κυκλοφορία του αίματος) όσο στην πρωτεΐνη ορρού γάλακτος και είναι ακριβότερη (από την WPC). Δεν προκαλεί τόσο μεγάλη αύξηση στην πρωτεϊνική σύνθεση όσο η πρωτεϊ'νη ορρού γάλακτος. Γενικά δεν έχει τόσο καλή γεύση όσο οι πρωτεΐνες γάλακτος. 



*Soy Protein Concentrate (SPC)* 
*(Πρωτεΐνη σόγιας συμπυκνωμενη)*
*(Φυτικό προϊον)*




Η πρωτεϊνική συμπύκνωση σόγιας μπορεί να παραχθεί με διάφορους τρόπους ,όπως με τη λήψη του απολείπου αλευριού σόγιας ή των νιφάδων είτε εκθέτοντας τους στο όξινο πλύσιμο. Επίσης με οινοπνευματώδης εξαγωγή η και άλλες μεθόδους φιλτραρίσματος. Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι αφαίρεση ενός μεγάλου μέρους της περιεκτικότητας σε υδατάνθρακες .Έτσι μένει ένα ποσοστό πρωτεΐνης περίπου 70% ανά βάρος.



*Πλεονεκτήματα:* 

Περιέχει το πλήρες φάσμα των αμινοξέων και είναι μια καλή πρωτεϊνική πηγή για τους ανθρώπους που δεν καταναλώνουν τα ζωικά προϊόντα. Το SPC περιέχει isoflavones, τα οποία μπορούν να δώσουν υγεία προωθώντας τα οφέλη ως αντιοξειδωτικο και αντικαρκινογονο. Το SPC είναι επίσης υψηλό σε πολλά βιταμίνες και μέταλλα. 



*Μειονεκτήματα:* 

Έχει μια σχετικά χαμηλή συγκέντρωση BCAA και είναι λιγότερο βιοενεργη από τις πρωτεΐνες γάλακτος ή αυγών. Το SPC είναι υψηλότερο στους υδατάνθρακες από οποιεσδήποτε άλλες από τις προαναφερθείσες πρωτεϊνικές πηγές. Οι Isoflavones & phytoestrogens στη σόγια μπορούν πραγματικά να ασκήσουν αρνητική επίδραση στον καρκίνο του μαστού στις μετεμμηνοπαυστικές γυναίκες. 



*Soy Protein Isolate (SPI)*
*(Πρωτεΐνη σόγιας απομονωμένη)*
*(Φυτικό προϊον, υψηλό κόστος)*





Παράγεται από την περαιτέρω καθαρίζοντας πρωτεϊνική συμπύκνωση σόγιας για να παραγάγει την πρωτεΐνη περίπου 90% ανά βάρος.



*Πλεονεκτήματα:* 

Έχει τα οφέλη του η SPC αλλά έχει ένα μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό της πρωτεΐνης και έχει λιγότερους υδατάνθρακες από το SPC. Η SPI έχει επίσης λιγότερα isoflavones και phytoestrogens από το SPC και μπορεί να είναι μια καλύτερη επιλογή για τις μετεμμηνοπαυστικές γυναίκες. 


*Μειονεκτήματα:* 

Περιέχει λιγότερα isoflavones από το SPC και είναι ακριβότερο από το SPC. Είναι επίσης σχετικά χαμηλό BCAA και λιγότερο βιοενεργη από τις προαναφερθείσες πρωτεΐνες. 


*Συμπέρασμα*

Προκειμένου να χρησιμοποιηθούν τα πρωτεϊνικά συμπληρώματα στο μέγιστο όφελός τους, είναι σημαντικό να ληφθούν μερικά πράγματα υπόψη. 

• Οι γρήγορης ενεργοποίησης πρωτεΐνες (όπως του ορρού γάλακτος) πρόκειται να λειτουργήσουν καλύτερα κατά περιόδους όταν πιέζεται η πρωτεϊνική σύνθεση και απαιτείται η γρήγορη σύνθεση της .Αυτοί οι χρόνοι περιλαμβάνουν τη θέση του ορού γάλακτος στο μετά-προπονητικό γεύμα και αμέσως μετά το ξύπνημα. 

• Οι αργές ενεργοποίησης πρωτεΐνες (όπως η καζεΐνη) λειτουργούν καλύτερα όταν υπάρχουν μακριές χρονικές περίοδοι (> 4 ώρες) μεταξύ των γευμάτων. Η λήψη ενός συμπληρώματος καζεΐνης πριν από τον ύπνο είναι ένας καλός τρόπος να βοηθήσει να αποτρέψει η μείωση της πρωτεϊνικής σύνθεσης κατά τη διάρκεια του ύπνου. 

• Ένα πρωτεϊνικό μίγμα που περιέχει τον ορρό γάλακτος, την καζεΐνη, το αυγό, και ενδεχομένως τη σόγια μπορεί να είναι καλύτερο για άλλους χρόνους της ημέρας (για μια αντικατάσταση γεύματος). Το να συμπεριλαμβάνεται ο ορρός γάλακτος βεβαιώνει τα οφέλη μιας ενεργά γρήγορης πρωτεΐνης, ενώ η καζεΐνη θα είναι πιο αργή στην αφομοίωση για να βοηθήσει να κρατήσει τα επίπεδα αμινοξέος πλάσματος και την πρωτεϊνική σύνθεση ανυψωμένα κατά μια μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια του χρόνου. 

• Η προσθήκη του αυγού στο μίγμα παρέχει το πλεονέκτημα για δημιουργίας ενός καλού μίγματος από αμινοξέα. Η σόγια μπορεί να προστεθεί εάν το κάποιος θέλει τα οφέλη υγείας των αντιοξειδωτικων, ή μπορεί να αφεθεί έξω από εκείνους που δεν θέλουν να ξοδέψουν τα πρόσθετα χρήματα ή να προστεθεί από τις μετεμμηνοπαυστικές γυναίκες που μπορούν να είναι ευαίσθητες isoflavones και phytoestrogens στη σόγια. 

• Η χρησιμοποίηση των φτηνότερων πηγών λευκώματος (WPC, caseinate ασβεστίου, SPC) θα κερδίσει χρήματα, και ως επί το πλείστον, είναι εξίσου αποτελεσματική με τα υψηλότερα διατιμημένα αντίστοιχά τους (WPI, micellar καζεΐνη, SPI). Τα άτομα με τις χωνευτικές αναταραχές εντούτοις, ίσως θελήσουν να ξοδέψουν επιπλέον χρήματα για WPI, την micellar καζεΐνη, και SPI, οι οποίες είναι ευκολότερες να αφομοιώσουν. 

*Τελικά, οι πρωτεϊνικές σκόνες είναι ένας εύκολος τρόπος να εξασφαλιστεί η επαρκής πρωτεϊνική κατανάλωση κάθε ημέρα. Ποιο τύπο συμπληρώματος θα χρησιμοποιήσει ο καθένας εξαρτάται από την λήψη εκείνης της ημέρας, της κατάστασης, του προϋπολογισμού, και των χωνευτικών τάσεων του καθενός.*



Βy Layne Norton

----------


## Gasturb

ΠΧρήσιμο άρθρο για το πιο στοιχειώδες συμπλήρωμα όλων των bb κ όλων των εποχών!

Welldone Ruhl   :03. Thumb up:  

Gt

----------


## billys15

Yep πολυ καλο αρθρακι Alex!   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

καλύτερα δε γινόταν, μπράβο αλεξ, (κάνεις και καμιά σωστή δουλειά που και που    :01. Mr. Green:  )

----------


## KATERINI 144

τελικά πως το βλέπετε, νομίζω είναι καλύτερα η πρωτεΐνη να αποτελείτε απο περισσότερο απο ένα είδος (πχ whey) στη σύνθεσή τις    :02. Confused2:

----------


## Sourlas

Μπραβο, πολύ καλή δουλειά στο άρθρο.  :03. Clapping:  
Πιστεύω μακράν η καλύτερη πρωτείνη είναι η isolate, εκτός του κόστους βέβεα.

----------


## gpol

Συγχαρητηρια Ruhl   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:   :03. Clapping:  
Πολυ καλο αρθρο, δομημενο και ολοκληρωμενο
 :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ruhl τώρα είδα το αρθρο αυτο με αφορμη ένα αλλο τόπικ που παρέπεμψες καποιον να το κοιτάξει,εγω θα προτεινα στον Πάνο να είναι ένα από τα sticky αρθρα που πρέπει ή να αποστέλλουμε στα νεα μέλη ή να φτιάξουμε μια ενότητα για τα νεα μελη που να τους παραπέμπουμε να τα διαβαζουν και ας έχει απ΄ολα μεσα,διατροφη,συμπληρωματα,ασκησεις,κατι σαν οδηγιες προς ναυτιλομενους.Πολύ ωραίο άρθρο,περιεκτικο και κατατοπιστικο.  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## RUHL

πρεπει να το γεμησω λιγο ακομα βρηκα κατι αναβολικες πρωτεινες  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   μαλον διαβασα  :01. lol:   :01. lol:  αργοτερα μαλον  :02. Wave:

----------


## Muscleboss

οκ. οταν έτοιμο, ενημέρωσε.

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

> καλύτερα δε γινόταν, μπράβο αλεξ, (*κάνεις και καμιά σωστή δουλειά που και που    )*


+1 8)

----------


## skrwz21

παιδια κατι σχετικο..
η ΕΑS whey myopro και η ΟΝ ειναι isolate ?
η μηπως blend...

επειδη σκεφτομαι να παρω isolate τωρα αν οχι αυτες η Nutrisport και η reflex micro whey τι λενε ?

----------


## slaine

blend είναι αλλά δεν έχουν σαβούρα. μίκρο μαμάει. και nature's best

----------


## skrwz21

> blend είναι αλλά δεν έχουν σαβούρα. μίκρο μαμάει. και nature's best


i micro ειναι isolate και ειναι the best  ε ?
λεω να την τσιμπησω αφου υδατανθρακες δεν χρειαζομαι απο συμπληρωμα τωρα , τους παιρνω απτο φαι !

----------


## slaine

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο slaine
> 
> blend είναι αλλά δεν έχουν σαβούρα. μίκρο μαμάει. και nature's best
> 
> 
> i micro ειναι isolate και ειναι the best  ε ?
> λεω να την τσιμπησω αφου υδατανθρακες δεν χρειαζομαι απο συμπληρωμα τωρα , τους παιρνω απτο φαι !


2 καλές isolate
micro-reflex
isopure zero carbs -nature's best

γιατί κάπου μου φάνηκε ότι τα μπέρδεψες

----------


## skrwz21

ναι, καπως. την 2η που  ανεφερες (natures best) δεν την ηξερα.
ελπιζω να εχει και καλη γευση η μικρο.. την εχεις δοκιμασει φιλε ?

να σου πω.. κανω 5-6 γευματα την ημερα τα 3 απτα οποια εχουν μετριο-ψηλο υδατανρθρακα.. οποτε λεω να παρω κατι σε isolate καταλαβες

----------


## slaine

τα 1-5 γρ υδατάνθρακα που θα έχεις διαφορά από την πρωτείνη θα κάνουν τη διαφορά?
ναι τις έχω δοκιμάσει κι έχουν καλή γεύση. μπες στο σχετικό τόπικ και δες

----------


## skrwz21

> τα 1-5 γρ υδατάνθρακα που θα έχεις διαφορά από την πρωτείνη θα κάνουν τη διαφορά?
> ναι τις έχω δοκιμάσει κι έχουν καλή γεύση. μπες στο σχετικό τόπικ και δες


το ξερω μορε αλλα ενταξει να μην δοκιμασουμε και κατι διαφορετικο..
αν και τωρα που το ξαναειδα , η μικρο εχει λιγοτερα αμινοξεα απο ΟΝ και ΕΑΣ

Στο τοπικ γραφει για την reflex instant whey, οχι για μικρο.. ειναι ιδιες? (απο θεμα γευσης)

----------


## RUHL

:02. Clown2:   :02. Clown2:   :02. Clown2:   :02. Clown2:   τι ακριβως συζητατε εδω? για πρωτεινες?  :02. Puke:  




> η μικρο εχει λιγοτερα αμινοξεα απο ΟΝ και ΕΑΣ


αυτη η παρατηρητικοτητα σκοτωνει

----------


## skrwz21

ψαχνουμε διαφορες μεταξυ instant whey kai micro whey της reflex οπως επισης και της ΟΝ !

μικροπραγματα λες ?  :01. Confused:

----------


## Machiavelli

Προφανώς η Isolate είναι η καλύτερη για μετά την προπόνηση, προφανώς η χειρότερη για αναπλήρωση γεύματος (ακόμα και για πρωινό πιστεύω για όσους σηκωνόμαστε το βράδυ και τρώμε καζεΐνη). Μικρή η διαφορά από την concetrate, την λεπτομέρεια πληρώνουμε. 
Ωστόσο και η isolate κάπου υπάρχει στην φύση (γάλα) και κάποια άλλα στοιχεία συντελούν στο να απορροφάται πιο αργά και εξ' ολοκλήρου. Αν δώσουμε στον οργανισμό μερικά από αυτά (+ότι μπορούμε να δώσουμε φυτικές ίνες που σίγουρα δεν έχει το γάλα) μπορούμε και πάλι να την κάνουμε να απορροφηθεί με αργούς ρυθμούς. Σίγουρα δεν είναι συμφέρον οικονομικά όσο δε χρησιμοποιείται μετά την προπόνηση ωστόσο στη διατροφή του παιδιού που άρχισε η συζήτηση με δεδομένο το διάστημα που έχει περάσει από το τελευταίο γεύμα και με τις ίνες και τους υδατάνθρακες από 1-2 μπανάνες νομίζω θα είναι όλα εντάξει.
thegravijia whey είναι αλλά δεν είναι η μόνη.

----------


## Haris Pilton

Mακιαβελη,δεν μπορω να βρω ερευνα,αλλα οι μισοι υποστηριζουν οτι η μονη διαφορα ειναι στην λακτοζη,περι κονσεν'τρέιτ και άισολειτ...

Παντως με την ιδια λογικη,λογω επεξεργασιας και καλα,επηδη η isolate δεν εχει λακτοζη και εχει και λιγοτερα λιπαρα κτλ,και επηδη ειναι γρηγορης αποροφησης και καλα σε ασχετες στηγμες μεσα στην μερα χωρις λιποι και φυτικες ινες.
Τοτες και τα σκετα αμινοξεα θα επρεπε να αποβαλονται ΑΜΕΣΩΣ γιατι ειναι ακομα πιο απλα απο την whey...

----------


## Machiavelli

Δε θέλω έρευνα, να το συζητήσουμε θέλω. Εντάξει, δεν είναι "κακό" να είναι εκεί η διαφορά της Isolate, αν έχει στα 100 γραμμάρια 2 γραμμάρια λιγότερη λακτόζη και 10 λιγότερα λίπη+υδατάνθρακες (πλασματικά νούμερα), γίνεται 12% καθαρότερη, καθόλου αμελητέο για επαγγελματίες, μοντέλα και αθλητές.

----------


## Haris Pilton

> Δε θέλω έρευνα, να το συζητήσουμε θέλω. Εντάξει, δεν είναι "κακό" να είναι εκεί η διαφορά της Isolate, αν έχει στα 100 γραμμάρια 2 γραμμάρια λιγότερη λακτόζη και 10 λιγότερα λίπη+υδατάνθρακες (πλασματικά νούμερα), γίνεται 12% καθαρότερη, καθόλου αμελητέο για επαγγελματίες, μοντέλα και αθλητές.


 :03. Thumb up: 

Παντως απο οτι βλεπω ισως να μην ξαναπαρω isolate,αν και μεγαλυτερη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη και λιγοτερα λιπαρα,η τιμη ειναι ενας ανατρεπτικος παραγωντας,αν και bulk γενικα οι τιμες ειναι υπερχαμηλες.

----------


## beefmeup

η διαφορα ειναι εκτος της λακτοζης,οτι κονσεντρατε,εχει κατα βαρος πολυ λιγοτερη προτεινη σε περιεκτικοτητα..ξεκιναει απο 29%κ φτανει μεχρι 89%,αναλογα την μαρκα,ποιοτητα κλπ..

η ισο απτην αλλη,επεξεργαζεται περισσοτερο,κ η περιεκτικοτητα της σε προτεινη κατα βαρος ειναι απο 90% κ πανω.. 
δεν μπορεις να ξερεις ποση περιεκτικοτητα ανα βαρος εχει η εταιρια που περνεις στην κονσε..το μιν.ειναι 29%το μαξ.ειναι 89%..οποτε??μια καλυττερη κ πιο αξιοπιστη μαρκα,σαφως θα ειναι μεγαλυτερης περιεκτικοτητας απο μια φθηνη.

αλλα στη ισο,εισαι παντα 90%κ πανω..τωρα για bulk,κ προτεινες,προσωπικα δεν αγοραζω..υdατανθρακες ναι,η τπτ,αλλο,ειναι φθηνοι στην παραγωγη τους,οποτε το πιο πιθανο να ειναι οκ.

αλλα η προτεινη ειναι αλλου παπα,ευαγελλιο..κ απλα δεν εμπιστευμαι εκει τοσο τα bulk.

----------


## Kolorizos

παιδια δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα το πιστεψεται αλλα καθε φορα που περνω ισολατε και συγκεκριμενα την ΟΝ βλεπω καπποια διαφορα στο σωμα μου πιστευω εποφελουμε περισσοτερο η δουλευει πανω μου..

----------


## Machiavelli

Βγάζει isolate η ON;

----------


## beefmeup

> Βγάζει isolate η ON;


θα εννοει την 100%gold..δεν εινα καθαρο ισο,αλλα οτι πιο κοντα σε αυτο,απο ολες τις αλλες εκει εξω κατα την γνωμη μου..

κουακ-κουακ

----------


## carharoth

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ. Αν βρίσκομαι σε λάθος topic πείτε μου που να το μεταθέσω.

Το συμπλήρωμα muscletech mass-tech chocolate σε ποιά από τις προηγούμενες κατηγορίες του άρθρου εντάσσεται?

----------


## deluxe

Mass Gainer ειναι. Blend.

----------


## carharoth

Και κάνει καλύτερη δουλειά από κάποια whey? Όπως ας πούμε η Whey Protein Concentrate?

----------


## savage

οχι.το αντιθετο

----------


## carharoth

> οχι.το αντιθετο


Το αντίθετο?Γιατί?

----------


## deluxe

Γιατι ειναι γεματο σακχαρα, κακης ποιοτητας συνηθως.

----------


## carharoth

Οπότε η whey συμφέρει κατά πολύ περισσότερο έτσι?Και σε γράμμωση και σε όγκο

----------


## savage

μεταπροπονητικα ναι.σε καποια ασχετη στιγμη οχι.εκει ειναι καλυτερο ενα blend πρωτεινης με πολλα διαφορετικα ηδη,για σταδιακη απορροφηση

----------


## savage

πρακτικα ναι,κανει.

αλλα τη γραμμωση θα τη φερει η συνολικη διατροφη,οχι η gold standard απο μονη της :08. Toast:

----------


## average_joe

Οσον αφορα τη σογια, προσθετω καποιες πληροφοριες:




> Soy Protein Concentrate
> Soy protein concentrates are when the 'white flakes' of defatted soy is treated to an ethanol (alcohol) extract, has its pH neutralized, and is then ready to go.
> Due to the aforementioned ethanol (alcohol) extraction[11], the protein supplements tend to have a very low isoflavone content (as the isoflavones remain in the alcohol solution).Typically around 0.05mg/g or 4% of the initial value of the soybean.[10][12][13]
> For men worried about isoflavone content and possible estrogenic side effects, soy protein concentrate is the option to seek. Caution should be taken to ensure that the selected brand of soy protein concentrate has been heat treated to eliminate trypsin inhibitors, as they may still be active.


"Soy Protein Concentrate
Η concentrate προκυπτει μεσω χειρισμου με αιθανολη (αλκοολη) απο τις νιφαδες αλευριου της σογιας οι οποιες δεν περιεχουν λιπος, με το pH που προκυπτει να ναι ουδετερο.
Λόγω της προαναφερθείσας εκχυλισης με αιθανόλη [αναφορα 11], τα συμπληρώματα πρωτεΐνης τείνουν να έχουν ένα πολύ χαμηλό περιεχόμενο ισοφλαβονων (καθως οι ισοφλαβόνες παραμένουν στο διάλυμα της αλκοόλης). Τυπικά οι πρωτεινες περιεχουν περίπου 0.05 mg / g ή 4% της αρχικής τιμής της σόγιας [αναφορες 10, 12, 13]
Για τους άνδρες που ανησυχούν για την ποσοτητα των ισοφλαβονών και τις πιθανές παρενέργειες λογω οιστρογονων, η πρωτεινη σογιας τυπου concentrate είναι η επιλογή που πρεπει να να αναζητήσουν. θα πρέπει να διασφαλισουν ομως ότι η επιλεγμένη μάρκα του συμπληρωματος πρωτεΐνης σόγιας έχει υποστεί θερμική επεξεργασία για την εξάλειψη των παρεμποδιστων θρυψίνης, καθώς μπορεί ακόμη να είναι ενεργοι."




> Soy Protein Isolate
> Soy protein isolate is a process where the 'white flakes' are subject to centrifugation and pH neutralization in order to extract the highest percentage protein by weight. 
> This process does not undergo further ethanol extraction, and thus still has an isoflavone content. Due to the first hexane extraction where oil was removed from the soybean (prior to the formation of 'white flakes'), the Soy Protein Isolate does not have 100% of the isoflavone content of soybeans, but around 38-46% (or 0.5-0.6mg/g).[10][1]
> Again, there is no assurance that trypsin inhibitors have been controlled for via heat treatment. If buying soy protein isolate, be cautious of whether or not the protein has had its trypsin profile deactivated.


"Soy Protein Isolate
Η πρωτεΐνη σόγιας τυπου isolate προκυπτει απο μια διαδικασία όπου οι νιφαδες αλευριου της σογιας υπόκεινται σε φυγοκέντρηση οπου το ρΗ που προκυπτει ειναι ουδετερο με σκοπό την εκχύλιση του υψηλοτερου ποσοστου πρωτεινης.
Η διαδικασία αυτή δεν περιεχει περαιτέρω εκχύλιση με αιθανόλη, και έτσι η πρωτεινη εξακολουθεί να έχει ένα περιεχόμενο ισοφλαβονων. Λόγω της πρώτης εκχύλισης με εξάνιο, όπου το έλαιο απομακρύνεται από την σόγια (πριν το σχηματισμό των νιφάδων αλευριου –δειτε αρχη κειμενου για ολοκληρη τη διαδικασια-), η πρωτεΐνη σόγιας τυπου isolate δεν έχει to 100% των ισοφλαβονων του καρπου/ σπερματος σόγιας, αλλά περίπου το 38-46% (ή 0,5 -0.6mg / g). [αναφορες 10, 1]
Δεν ειναι βεβαιο ότι έχουν ελεγχθει οι παρεμποδιστες θρυψινης μέσω θερμικής επεξεργασίας. Εάν αγοράζετε απομονωμένη πρωτεΐνη σόγιας, φροντιστε να ελεγξετε αν οι παρεμποδιστες θρυψινης ειναι απενεργοποιημενοι."

Ολοκληρο το κειμενο περιεχει τη διαδικασια επεξεργασιας, πληροφοριες για το εξανιο, τους αναστολεις θρυψινης, την καταναλωση σογιας και των υποπροιοντων της στη μορφη κανονικου φαγητου κτλ. Οποιος θελει ας τσεκαρει τις βιβλιογραφικες αναφορες στο τελος.
Link



> http://examine.com/faq/is-soy-good-or-bad-for-me.html


αν δεν κανω λαθος αυτα τα στοιχεια λενε τα αντιθετα με το αρχικο αρθρο οσον αφορα τα ποσοστα ισοφλαβονων σε concentrate και isolate  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 



επισης, δυο ερευνες που δειχνουν οτι ναι μεν και η καταναλωση πρωτεινης σογιας μεταπροπονητικα προαγει την μυικη υπερτροφια αλλα οχι στο ποσοστο που την προαγουν το γαλα ή milk- based πρωτεινες.
Links



> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?t...1%E2%80%931040.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?t...73%E2%80%93381.

----------

